# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 2.48 Skewb Single



## Username (Oct 18, 2014)

lolscramble, loltps, lolskewb

reminds me of a 2x2single


Spoiler



yay sub-kennan


WR 5. unless someone does better somewhere else this weekend


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 18, 2014)

Awsome solve! good luck tomorow for the rest of the comp!


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 18, 2014)

Pls I want lolscramble too.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice :tu


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 19, 2014)

GJ


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 19, 2014)

What an okay solve.


----------



## maps600 (Oct 19, 2014)

3 move layer, hedgeSLAMMER, done!


----------

